# Best 8 string sets?



## ElectricEelChair (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey guys, I just ordered an Agile 827 and I already assume that the stock strings are going to be garbage and will need to be changed immediately. What kind of strings are best? And what gauges?


----------



## Unjustly-Labeled (Mar 30, 2014)

The stock strings on Agiles are actually one of the rare exceptions where they're actually balanced and feel nice to play on. So worry about new strings after you've tried out the stocks I'd say!


----------



## Ericjutsu (Mar 30, 2014)

GHS made some new 8 string sets. They are the best I;ve seen. Check them out.


----------



## AKopp (Mar 30, 2014)

I like 7-string sets with an .080 or .090 depending on what you want.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 30, 2014)

Circle K or GHS for sure


----------



## bcolville (Mar 30, 2014)

If you want to buy a set then circle k. But I highly suggest making your own by buying singles to get a balanced tension that you like


----------



## ElectricEelChair (Mar 30, 2014)

thanks for the advice guys! I'll deff try out the stock ones and see how they are.


----------



## Les (Mar 31, 2014)

Try DR's 8 "tite fit" string set. 10-46, 56, and then a 75. I tried 80 on the low F# and it wasnt for me. 

http://www.amazon.com/DR-Strings-TF8-10-Tite-Fit-Electric/dp/B00BI4TCTM

Give the 56 on the low B a try. I thought it wouldnt work but i actually like it, you just have to get used to going from a 56 to a 75 on your picking hand. Took me about 6 mins.

EDIT: They are very bright strings, so be carful if you have a swamp ash body. Mines Basswood, and its 27" scale. Agiles are over 28 i think so take that into consideration as well.


----------



## Corrosion (Mar 31, 2014)

Cant be happier with the 10-79 set of c.k.s./Kalium on my guitar. Great tone, outstanding feel. Will not be buying any others for my rga8. The 79 was tight into the tuner (thank goodness for tapered ends) and the customer service response time can be slow (initially waited a week for a response to my questions almost a year and a half ago) but the product was completely worth it. he


----------



## Galius (Mar 31, 2014)

Just got my GHS sets in the mail and after playing them awhile I think they are the best set available for a good price. I tried the Circle Ks/Kalium before and they were just too expensive.


----------



## Silence2-38554 (Apr 2, 2014)

Kalium FTW!


----------



## InHiding (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm not a big fan of sets. I think most 8 string sets probably have a .009 or more on the high E string. I think with scale lengths 27" and more a .009 high E might be a bit too much for me. I like easier bends on high strings so I'd probably go with .0085 or even .008 for E.

On the other hand I like more tension on the low strings so I might have to use a larger gauge for those than those available in some specific set.

I'd go for single string "custom" set myself. I'm just planning on getting my first 8-string soon.


----------



## MannyMoonjava (Apr 2, 2014)

I use the normal daddario 9-42 and then 64 for b an 80 for F#.
I used to use the D'Addario EXL140-8 NW 8string sett, but found them very unbalanced, at least for downtuning.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 2, 2014)

I like 10 - 80 (ish) sets on that scale.


----------



## ZachK (Apr 2, 2014)

I like the Daddario set.

Last longer than most other brands imo


----------



## insanebassninja (Apr 2, 2014)

Am planing on using flatwound strings. The problem I have my guitar has a true bass sting for it
O well it was easy because am a bassist.


----------



## Avogadr0 (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm probably in the large minority on here, but I currently play a D'addario super light 8 string set on a 27 scale. 9-65 and standard 8 string F# tuning


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 2, 2014)

Forgot to mention I go to Kalium.


----------



## sheener19 (Apr 2, 2014)

I use a 7 string 9-54 D'Addario set and add an 80 for the low string which I tune down to E. The rest is in standard 7 string tuning.


----------



## nmh7205 (Apr 2, 2014)

I was wondering if theres a company that makes a set of 8s with a wound 3rd g string?


----------



## Dana (Apr 2, 2014)

Avogadr0 said:


> I'm probably in the large minority on here, but I currently play a D'addario super light 8 string set on a 27 scale. 9-65 and standard 8 string F# tuning



I'm with ya on that set. perfect for f#


----------



## HexaneLake (Apr 2, 2014)

I've always been a fan of thick thin sets. Light on top, (0.009ish), heavy on bottom (0.076). Depends on your scale too.

I usually just use Ernie Ball slinky tho. Cheap and got the right tension imo.

Just waiting on Elixir to drop a coated 8 string set.....


----------



## insanebassninja (Apr 2, 2014)

Avogadr0 said:


> I'm probably in the large minority on here, but I currently play a D'addario super light 8 string set on a 27 scale. 9-65 and standard 8 string F# tuning



Noting wrong with that... Am thinking of making a High A set up for my 8 string. You can make the 65 as a low B as well.


----------



## Avogadr0 (Apr 2, 2014)

insanebassninja said:


> Noting wrong with that... Am thinking of making a High A set up for my 8 string. You can make the 65 as a low B as well.



Well, from what I've gathered from reading on here, high A is next to impossible on a 27 scale 8 string...maybe a 25.5 scale.

And yeah, you can turn a 65 into a low B, but that's very thick (in my opinion) for a low B. I like the thinner strings because the notes ring out clearer.


----------



## insanebassninja (Apr 2, 2014)

Avogadr0 said:


> Well, from what I've gathered from reading on here, high A is next to impossible on a 27 scale 8 string...maybe a 25.5 scale.
> 
> And yeah, you can turn a 65 into a low B, but that's very thick (in my opinion) for a low B. I like the thinner strings because the notes ring out clearer.



I thinking about just going with a low G. I haven't really desired yet. I will when I get my Fvcking tax return that am still waiting on.


----------



## Avogadr0 (Apr 2, 2014)

insanebassninja said:


> I thinking about just going with a low G. I haven't really desired yet. I will when I get my Fvcking tax return that am still waiting on.



Hey, don't be hatin' on that tax return, it's going to fuel your GAS!


----------



## insanebassninja (Apr 6, 2014)

Avogadr0 said:


> Hey, don't be hatin' on that tax return, it's going to fuel your GAS!



I been meaning to buy a 8 string guitar for the pass month with the tax retunre.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Apr 6, 2014)

I like the D'Addario .10 set, it feels and sounds really nice.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm pretty keen on the Curt Mangan 9-84 set. Works better than any other set I have tried on ye olde 26.5" Schecter 8. Would be better again for a 27" Ibanez.

Tempted to try them on the 29.4" Ibanez, but not sure if the 84 is going to be a bit extreme for that scale length.


----------

